# What else do you collect?? What is your hobby??



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

What else do you love? I love collecting cars, figurines (mainly horror ones haha) dvds, cds and old books


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> What else do you love? I love collecting cars, figurines (mainly horror ones haha) dvds, cds and old books


Ohhh I love Chucky and Tiffany, I am in suitable aweeeeee


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Ohhh I love Chucky and Tiffany, I am in suitable aweeeeee


 
i have a big chucky doll. he's my favourite. evil looking


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like a bitch to clean!

i collect DVD's and the sims games.
i have 600+ DVD's
sims 3 for wii, NDS, PC
sims 2 all expansion packs for PC and PSP game
the sims for PC

i have no life


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

For a little while there it looked like I was collecting Husbands ROFLMFAO.........


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

crystalmoon said:


> for a little while there it looked like i was collecting husbands roflmfao.........


 
hahahhhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Lambert said:


> looks like a bitch to clean!
> 
> i collect DVD's and the sims games.
> i have 600+ DVD's
> ...


 
i have no life either. and i get lazy and i don't dust the shelves haha. It's so addictive...especially with dvds!


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

I seem to collect video games that I never ever finish. Some aren't even unwrapped. I just buy them because they are on sale and they sound like they could be fun.

And comic books. I am the worst impulse buyer ever when it comes to comic books. Especially Batman comics.


----------



## Juz92 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have 5 guitars, a keyboard, two amps, and a shedload of guitar picks...


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

i collect memorabilia. i have 2 original AC/DC vinyls, 1 singed by the whole band and the other just signed by Angus. I have a ufc fight glove signed by Forrest Griffin and Stephan Bonner, a glove signed by Cain Velasquez, a signed Chuck Liddell photo. Signed Metallica photos. The ac/dc stuff is mine and the ufc stuff are my partners.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 2, 2011)

ii collect species orchids. i flowered this one last year.a legally imported plant


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> I seem to collect video games that I never ever finish. Some aren't even unwrapped. I just buy them because they are on sale and they sound like they could be fun.
> 
> And comic books. I am the worst impulse buyer ever when it comes to comic books. Especially Batman comics.


 
I love comics. the batman ones are awesome. the old ones. I also collect video games. I love shooting ones haha


----------



## ravan (Jun 2, 2011)

action figures, dolls, books...


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I love comics. the batman ones are awesome. the old ones. I also collect video games. I love shooting ones haha


 
The old ones are hilarious. It's always funny to read back over the old terminology and ideas.

I am really really bad at shooting games, which is probably why I never finish them. But I try really hard so that's gotta count for something. I tend to go for rpgs or strategy games most of the time, and save the shooting games for LAN parties with friends. 

Also, I love your little horror figurines. How much have you spent on that collection?


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> The old ones are hilarious. It's always funny to read back over the old terminology and ideas.
> 
> I am really really bad at shooting games, which is probably why I never finish them. But I try really hard so that's gotta count for something. I tend to go for rpgs or strategy games most of the time, and save the shooting games for LAN parties with friends.
> 
> Also, I love your little horror figurines. How much have you spent on that collection?


 
Some of them are quite hard. I love call of duty and the new game LA noire.
and i have no idea how much i've spent but i know it's alot because the larger figurines i have..some of them cost $200 each haha


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> Some of them are quite hard. I love call of duty and the new game LA noire.
> and i have no idea how much i've spent but i know it's alot because the larger figurines i have..some of them cost $200 each haha



I kinda want to get LA Noire. It looks really good. Is it worth me picking up do you reckon?


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> I kinda want to get LA Noire. It looks really good. Is it worth me picking up do you reckon?


 
it's good. it's good for something different. you don't go around shooting people or driving everywhere....you have to solve crimes and guess whether people are lying or telling the truth. You are a detective so it's pretty fun! you have to go around finding the evidence


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i collect memorabilia. i have 2 original AC/DC vinyls, 1 singed by the whole band and the other just signed by Angus. I have a ufc fight glove signed by Forrest Griffin and Stephan Bonner, a glove signed by Cain Velasquez, a signed Chuck Liddell photo. Signed Metallica photos. The ac/dc stuff is mine and the ufc stuff are my partners.


 
If ever you want to part with the Metallica photos let me know!! Were they hand signed or reprints? I collect Metallica stuff.... my prized possesion is an _inperson_ signed copy of a limited edition red vinyl released of Master of Puppets. Ive got drumsticks, picks, pictures, limited CD singles, cloth wall hangings, Fan Can... lots more.

I also collect model cars. Went through a phase last year with AFL and Marvel cards too...


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

hats , bags and shoes for me !!!! Converted my bedroom into a walk in closet and moved into the spare room lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Torah said:


> hats , bags and shoes for me !!!! Converted my bedroom into a walk in closet and moved into the spare room lol



we have to make sure we have a 3bedroom house when we move for the same reason!!! I love clothes!!


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

I counted my shirts , singlets , dresses , pants etc the other month and had something like 73 pairs of shorts, 100 dresses , 43 pairs of shoes , 150 singles and shirts , 90 hats and 64 bags hehehehehe . All my mates come over before we go out on weekends and raid my room lol


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Bundy Rum, have about 9 Bottles now with another 10 arriving in a weeks time.


----------



## CentralianKing (Jun 2, 2011)

2 Ac/dc vinyls plus every CD and DVD, all Eminem and 50 Cent album including there proper 1st albums Infinate and Power of the Dollar, I collect DVDs, graffiti magazines and books and I think thats it :s


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 2, 2011)

I collect watches. Can't get enough of them. Love the classic chrono look.


----------



## MissVampz (Jun 2, 2011)

Books and PS3 games, sadly , I don't get much time for games anymore  but I'm super excited for Assassins Creed 3, don't think there's even a release date yet and I've got a deposit down.


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

vintage rc cars,planes
real cars and motorbikes
knives
gold
and um a growing collection of reptiles and critters..
and i was collecting wines, and nice bottles of sprits. but i gave up drinking 6yrs ago so now they are under my house.....


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> If ever you want to part with the Metallica photos let me know!! Were they hand signed or reprints? I collect Metallica stuff.... my prized possesion is an _inperson_ signed copy of a limited edition red vinyl released of Master of Puppets. Ive got drumsticks, picks, pictures, limited CD singles, cloth wall hangings, Fan Can... lots more.
> 
> I also collect model cars. Went through a phase last year with AFL and Marvel cards too...



yeah they are all signed in person. I did too with nrl cards lol, i have the complete unopened set that came from the chips packets.


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys have got some really interesting collections! I don't have any inanimate collections, but do have fish as well as reptiles.



sesa-sayin said:


> View attachment 203368
> ii collect species orchids. i flowered this one last year.a legally imported plant


 
Beautiful plant! What is it? My knowledge of orchids is a bit limited.


----------



## Logan92 (Jun 2, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> i collect memorabilia. i have 2 original AC/DC vinyls, 1 singed by the whole band and the other just signed by Angus. I have a ufc fight glove signed by Forrest Griffin and Stephan Bonner, a glove signed by Cain Velasquez, a signed Chuck Liddell photo. Signed Metallica photos. The ac/dc stuff is mine and the ufc stuff are my partners.



i envy your/partners ufc collection..... haha


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

CentralianKing said:


> 2 Ac/dc vinyls plus every CD and DVD, all Eminem and 50 Cent album including there proper 1st albums Infinate and Power of the Dollar, I collect DVDs, graffiti magazines and books and I think thats it :s


 Mad, i have the bon fire set and the family jewels set and a couple of other dvds. Best band ever


----------



## longqi (Jun 2, 2011)

I collected Japanese Militaria
Sold most of it off now or gave it away
Only kept a few katanas etc and battle flags as my retirement fund
Norimunis and Sukehiras from the Bizen school and a few from later on like 1650 1750
Also two very old naginatas and a nagamaki


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> yeah they are all signed in person. I did too with nrl cards lol, i have the complete unopened set that came from the chips packets.


 
Let me know if you want to let go of any of the Metallica pics!!!


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

I collect my children's and husbands dirty washing, does that count  ? hehehe.

Ok serious now I collect Kincrome tools, I have enough to fill my double car garage:shock: .


----------



## Torah (Jun 2, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> Bundy Rum, have about 9 Bottles now with another 10 arriving in a weeks time.


 
Full or empty


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 3, 2011)

Bottle caps of all the different beers I've had.... I think I'm up to 80+ now.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 3, 2011)

I collect belly button fluff and dust if I don't get outta the chair and make a cuppa now and again. I used to collect succulents and cactus but living in ACT has put a dampner on that one the first winter I was here and lost about 2 g's worth of Cycads,Succulents & Cactus I had collected over the yrs.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jun 3, 2011)

Torah said:


> Full or empty




Full, I usually buy 3-4 bottles of each kind. Few to keep and a few to drink.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 3, 2011)

old & weird cookbooks, so far the oldest i have is only from early 1970s tho  (considering i was born in 1990, thats sorta old for me, no offence )


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

I collect reptiles, inverts, carnivorous plants and I have a collection of 1:18 diecast supercars happening. My most prized one is my Koenigsegg CCX hard to find and cost me almost $100


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2011)

I collect teeth, wallets and car-keys


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I collect teeth, wallets and car-keys


hahahaha that's funny............put down the chainsaw and stop staring at me.....


----------



## timantula (Jun 4, 2011)

K3nny said:


> old & weird cookbooks, so far the oldest i have is only from early 1970s tho  (considering i was born in 1990, thats sorta old for me, no offence )



ok the you would prob love my cookbook collection... handed down form granparents on both sides of my family...... i dont think there would be one printed after the 70's


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Animals, zippos, ink, old D'n'B records, x-rays, and hangovers


----------



## timantula (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Animals, zippos, ink, old D'n'B records, x-rays, and hangovers



drum n bass records?? i love some of the old stuff.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to play out in clubs for years, just right, banana alley (original fractured when it was mostly dnb not breaks) and a bunch of others but now its mostly for home use.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I collect crystals and any rocks I think are different..... lost a few in the move though


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

i do muay thai hoping one day to fight


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

I also keep fish (natives mainly) here looks like a good chance to show some off.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

Some beautiful fish you got there! Empire gudgeons are so under rated, I've seen them sold as feeders  how big are the jack and bullrout? Got any feeding videos?


----------



## redelapid (Jun 5, 2011)

i have been collecting fossils, rocks and gems for 7 years.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 5, 2011)

I collect minions


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the Electric Blue Maron...how big is it?


----------



## swan91 (Jun 5, 2011)

my sister is a SIMPSONS collector.. buy,swap and sells on ebay to get her collection up.. this was her room last year.. it has grown considerably since..
she has limited edition duff beer.. and simpsons things from america that came out over 20 years ago!!



she has another 2 bookcases full now and her walk in robe is ALL simpsons!

for her birthday i got her a huge simpsons movie poster.. i had to ask them to detatch it from the roof in the cinema..Didnt pay a cent! and it was her favourite.. i think its on the roof in her room now..


----------



## blakehose (Jun 5, 2011)

AMS05 said:


> my sister is a SIMPSONS collector.. buy,swap and sells on ebay to get her collection up.. this was her room last year.. it has grown considerably since..
> she has limited edition duff beer.. and simpsons things from america that came out over 20 years ago!!View attachment 204096
> 
> she has another 2 bookcases full now and her walk in robe is ALL simpsons!
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Defective (Jun 5, 2011)

my cousin collects coke memorabilia anything to do with coca cola he has it! last year mum found a car made out of coke cans at the oxfam shop in adelaide. he has a feww massive bookcases and cupboards full
Coke stuff 

that kind of stuff but he's got all the glasses and bottles


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys the Bullrout is around 27cm the marron is the same size the jack is just a little guy i ended up swaping for a toga.
Here's a feeding video i shot before i swaped him though.

YouTube - ‪Feeding Time‬&rlm;


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 5, 2011)

I collect PC games, tarantulas and moneys (if you have moneys to give send them my way).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 5, 2011)

Some interesting collections going on
I collect native Australian Tarantulas and centipedes.
plus im scottish so i collect everything and throw away nothing lololol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

Not something I collect, but another hobby/past time I enjoy is dance.
Mainly Hip Hop/R&B and Break (it's not dead lol)

Anyone else here dance?


----------

